# Fleetwing 20" banana seat bike with tank



## tdoorly (Jan 24, 2015)

New pics of Fleetwing girls muscle bike


----------



## tdoorly (Jan 25, 2015)

*Need info on my Fleetwing Bike*



tdoorly said:


> New pics of Fleetwing girls muscle bike




Of any of you that have seen the pics I posted of my girls Fleetwing Bike please make any comments of what you think of it or any knowledge of it .  I think is kinda rare.  Just wish it was a boys bike and would be worth more.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 28, 2015)

its a nice bike. you should have posted this in the stingray section where it belongs. I would say you could get about $125 on ebay, maybe up to $150 to the right buyer, because of the tank, new tires and basket. Not really collectible as its a girls bike, no one really wants a girls muscle bike. I am not interested in trading but I do have a Schwinn, I believe it is a "shorty" road bike from what I read about it. Around 1979. It has 27 inch wheels with a very small frame. it is all original, new tires, tube, brakes, brake cables, and shifting cables, fully tuned ready to ride. It has the shimano ff system. I can sell it for $200 shipped if you are in the lower 48 states. You can't PM yet so respond here if you are interested. I will post a pic tonight. Also have a Schwinn sportabout in orange but its a bigger frame.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 29, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> its a nice bike. you should have posted this in the stingray section where it belongs. I would say you could get about $125 on ebay, maybe up to $150 to the right buyer, because of the tank, new tires and basket. Not really collectible as its a girls bike, no one really wants a girls muscle bike. I am not interested in trading but I do have a Schwinn, I believe it is a "shorty" road bike from what I read about it. Around 1979. It has 27 inch wheels with a very small frame. it is all original, new tires, tube, brakes, brake cables, and shifting cables, fully tuned ready to ride. It has the shimano ff system. I can sell it for $200 shipped if you are in the lower 48 states. You can't PM yet so respond here if you are interested. I will post a pic tonight. Also have a Schwinn sportabout in orange but its a bigger frame.




Speaking of posting in the wrong spot....


----------

